# Enige runs terrible



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm having problems with an 85 300zx turbo.... It runs fine when cold but when it warms up it starts running really rich and idling all weird... also it likes to backfire occassionally when you drive it hard. The Mafs has been changed and it ran really good for like 15 minutes and then started acting up again. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

try posting at www.z31.com

there's a pretty decent community following over there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

try zcar.com also..... or hybridz.org


----------

